# Sub70 004 Putter - my thoughts



## Daff (Aug 3, 2021)

As mentioned in the thread in the "Lounge", I recently bought a Sub70 004 "Fang" style mallet.

Price was £129 delivered & spec was as follows:

Milled carbon steel head
KBS CT Tour "Black" double bend putter shaft
Oversized grip
Weight kit & Sub70 "poker chip" ball markers










I tested it on the putting green against my Cleveland Huntington Beach #11 and my thoughts are:

The feel from the two putters is different. The Cleveland "feels" (to me) softer off the face. I attribute this to the deeper milling on the Cleveland, which is the selling point of the putter. The shallower milling on the Sub70 also felt great, but different.
However, the Sub70 "feels" more solid and a bit more premium. I can't explain it, as it was only a personal feeling, but having putted with TP Mills putters, Byrons, Scotty's, etc I "felt" like the putter face gave me a more satisfying "click" than a tingy feeling. Obviously this is down to acoustics as well.

I found that I needed to add the heaviest weights to the head (easily done via the weight kit and "Scottyesque" wrench) - once done, the putter felt better on our slowish greens. I think that the added weight kit is fantastic as it really is a quick change to find something suitable for your own greens. The weights could also be adjusted depending on your stroke.

Alignment is easy. I'm not a huge fan of massive alignment aids & I found that the black head with simple white top line mark was unobtrusive enough to be useful without being distracting.

Sound and feel were great

Weight kit, pouch & headcover are all of a good quality

All in all I'm very pleased with the putter and think that it is outstanding value for money.

Also, Nick at Sub70 was brilliant and provided a different grip than standard as I preferred an oversize grip. 
Despite the current component shortages, it only took 3 days for my putter to arrive form initial discussions to arriving at my house

Both putters are great, and the Cleveland is also great value at under £100, but for me, the SUb70 is the better putter and more superior product ie not cast and milled face, but CNC Carbon steel head


----------

